# Teil von gestapelte Säulen nebeneinander verschieben



## anoukb (29. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, falls weitere Infos benötigt werden...
Ich versuche in Excel ein Diagramm mit mehreren gestapelten Säulen zu verschieben, so daß nur die ersten Zwei Säulen direkt nebeneinander stehen und die restlichen ganz normal mit Zwischenraum. Ich habe es  bisher nur hinbekommen durch "Format Data Serie" (sorry, falls falsche Begriffe, habe nur engl. Version) - "Optionen" -  "Zwischenraum" (2. Möglichkeit, auf engl. Gap width) alle gleich zu verschieben.
Kennt ihr ein Trick, mit dem das geht?
Danke im Voraus    
anoukb


----------

